# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Verified Business Manager With Unlimited Spending Limit BM Has 5 And 10 Ads Account No limit No Ban

## Social-Account-Seller

✅ VERIFIED AND NONE VERIFIED BUSINESS MANAGER (BM)
| UNLIMITED DAILY SPENDING |
$350 LIMIT | 50 LIMIT |
LIFE-TIME TECHNICAL SUPPORT

PRICE: START FROM $155-299$
(depend on quality)

I'm selling aged BM/verified BM/BM Unlimited daily spending/BM $350 daily spending for many for personal/team/ Agency company For Running ads without any nervous about disable Within few days or weeks.
▶️This is the best BM for you To RUn Ads Without Any Issues 100% Guarantee ✅✅✅

===OVERVIEW OF BUSINESS MANAGER==
☑️BM CREATED WITH REAL ACCOUNT
☑️BM WILL GO AS INVITATION LINK [HIGHLY RECOMMEND]✔️
☑️Warmed up and ready to use.
☑️IF NEED PROFILE CAN BE INCLUDED
☑️BM WITH 5-10 ADS ACCOUNT
☑️BM WITH NO LIMIT
☑️DAILY UNLIMITED SPENDING LIMIT 350$ LIMIT AND 50 LIMIT

====CONTACT DETAILS=====
TELEGRAM: +13155034755 or supto007
Telegram (Name: social account seller)
SKYPE: [email protected]
OR live:n.tasni9
EMAIL: [email protected]


Discount buying in bulk
(contact me for more detail)

GUIDE AND INSTRUCTIONS INCLUDED:

=====TERMS AND CONDITIONS=====
100% replacement guarantee within 24-72 HOURS IF IT BAN WITHOUT ANY ACTIVITIES
Life-time support forever.
Instant delivery after payment. Sometimes it may take 1 hour - 24 hours (depend on country & volume of order).
No refunds are available after purchase. All sales are final.
High quality & engagement BM
All BM Are From Real Facebook Account
Accessible from any country guarantee.

====PAYMENT METHOD====

✅PAYPAL(PERSONAL PAYMENT)
✅PAYONEER
✅WISE(TRANSFERWISE)
✅BTC/ETH/OTHER CRYPTO
✅MIDDLEMAN

----------


## Social-Account-Seller

Still Available Hurry Up Guys

----------

